# Can someone explain the hate for sources like Colonial, Synergy Forge, Azteca, etc here?



## Pajama88 (Sep 5, 2022)

Sorry, first post on this forum.

I'm curious to learn more about the issue with SST sources?  I've used a few, gotten bloodwork, had samples tested, etc.  Shit gets my numbers right where I'd expect, tests come back accurately dosed and the few times I've seen underdosed products reported, refunds are given, new batches are made, tests are ran, and future testing of the new batch is covered by the source.

Am I missing something?  I really only have experience with test, primo, and anavar.  All of it has worked amazing for me, and my bloodwork always backs up the test at the very least, and always seems right on the mark for signs of the others.


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2022)

I don't believe you. You've never tested shit. Prove it. 

Why would finished product ever be sent out underdosed?

Red flags!!!!!!


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 5, 2022)

Link to the hate for any of those labs in this forum?

Seems like you’re just bringing their names up for an unrelated reason to me.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 5, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> Sorry, first post on this forum.
> 
> I'm curious to learn more about the issue with SST sources?  I've used a few, gotten bloodwork, had samples tested, etc.  Shit gets my numbers right where I'd expect, tests come back accurately dosed and the few times I've seen underdosed products reported, refunds are given, new batches are made, tests are ran, and future testing of the new batch is covered by the source.
> 
> Am I missing something?  I really only have experience with test, primo, and anavar.  All of it has worked amazing for me, and my bloodwork always backs up the test at the very least, and always seems right on the mark for signs of the others.



Theyre drug dealers


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2022)

How would your bloodwork back up Primo or Anavar? 

I smell 💩💩💩💩💩💩


----------



## Pajama88 (Sep 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Link to the hate for any of those labs in this forum?
> 
> Seems like you’re just bringing their names up for no reason to me.


So i came to this forum looking up what happened to colonial as their site and forum thread are down.  Saw a few people saying SST is cancer, and if anyone has ever used real steroids they would know what they feel like and its not colonial.  Saw a few people shitting on SST and I've only had good experiences.

Just trying to check out other forums and hear other peoples experiences, and those are the 3 big ones over at SST, thats all.  My main experience is with colonial and synergy.  Both of which have been good, only scandal I have seen is one batch of primo was underdosed and then recalled and refunded and returned with an accurately dosed batch which was backed up by testing which Synergy covered.  So I am just confused why I saw people say SST is cancer.


----------



## Pajama88 (Sep 5, 2022)

CJ said:


> How would your bloodwork back up Primo or Anavar?
> 
> I smell 💩💩💩💩💩💩


Estrogen lower than it would be on just test, or if the primo was fake, liver enzymes only slightly elevated from 25mg anavar.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 5, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> Sorry, first post on this forum.
> 
> I'm curious to learn more about the issue with SST sources?  I've used a few, gotten bloodwork, had samples tested, etc.  Shit gets my numbers right where I'd expect, tests come back accurately dosed and the few times I've seen underdosed products reported, refunds are given, new batches are made, tests are ran, and future testing of the new batch is covered by the source.
> 
> Am I missing something?  I really only have experience with test, primo, and anavar.  All of it has worked amazing for me, and my bloodwork always backs up the test at the very least, and always seems right on the mark for signs of the others.



So the products are underdosed
And they only get a refund if they prove it....

Ao obviously they arent testing their batches

and of they ARE testing their batches... then theyre knowingly sending out mis dosed products

So no problem at all?

Okie dokie

Looks like you answered your own question


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

So you came here to ask us why we would hate a paid source forum?


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> Estrogen lower than it would be on just test, or if the primo was fake, liver enzymes only slightly elevated from 25mg anavar.


Yeah, very scientific.  🤣

Where's the test reports you claimed to have run? 

Any more shilling, or are you done now?


----------



## Pajama88 (Sep 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Link to the hate for any of those labs in this forum?
> 
> Seems like you’re just bringing their names up for an unrelated reason to me.


I can't link anything because I just made this account


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> I can't link anything because I just made this account


Great


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> Estrogen lower than it would be on just test, or if the primo was fake, liver enzymes only slightly elevated from 25mg anavar.



Bullshit bro science
Only some people get lowered e2 on Primo
Not everyone reacts the same way with liver enzymes

This is a post of nothing but purely disproven bro science

Tell me you know nothing about pharmacology without telling me you know nothing about Pharmacology

Not to mention, your lab results could be a result of ubderdosed Test... which you admit had already happened..

Not good at low level critical thinking and deducation are you?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> Sorry, first post on this forum.
> 
> I'm curious to learn more about the issue with SST sources?  I've used a few, gotten bloodwork, had samples tested, etc.  Shit gets my numbers right where I'd expect, tests come back accurately dosed and the few times I've seen underdosed products reported, refunds are given, new batches are made, tests are ran, and future testing of the new batch is covered by the source.
> 
> Am I missing something?  I really only have experience with test, primo, and anavar.  All of it has worked amazing for me, and my bloodwork always backs up the test at the very least, and always seems right on the mark for signs of the others.



Because they’re on SST and this isn’t that crap hole. 

Colonial is gone so who cares. Synergy claimed he tested his own raws. That was bullshit. Azteca is overpriced. 

Triple B was cool but that’s after we abused him on MESO to test his products. But then he became a dick again when he claimed to brew in super mega sized batches. 

Go back to SST if you think this info isn’t valuable.


----------



## Pajama88 (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yeah, very scientific.  🤣
> 
> Where's the test reports you claimed to have run?
> 
> Any more shilling, or are you done now?


wtf lmao, I'm just asking some questions and sharing my experience.  If you don't want to trust me thats fine, I can't link anything yet I just made this account.  I don't really feel like the hostility is warranted or productive.  If you don't have an answer or explanation you don't even have to reply you know.  Do you have your own experience with SST?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Not good at low level critical thinking and deducation are you?



He said he was from SST


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> wtf lmao, I'm just asking some questions and sharing my experience.  If you don't want to trust me thats fine, I can't link anything yet I just made this account.  I don't really feel like the hostility is warranted or productive.  If you don't have an answer or explanation you don't even have to reply you know.  Do you have your own experience with SST?



There’s no hostility. Why are you so soft?


----------



## Pajama88 (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Bullshit bro science
> Only some people get lowered e2 on Primo
> Not everyone reacts the same way with liver enzymes
> 
> ...


it was underdosed primo a while ago and I just ran it at an adjusted dose.  Came back at like 169mg/ml so I just took more volume.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He said he was from SST



True
Yeah, i sometimes get prickly and forget im talking to a mental 12 year old... as auch im using big words that arent underatood by said person.


----------



## Pajama88 (Sep 6, 2022)

You guys are a pleasant bunch around here huh lmao


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> wtf lmao, I'm just asking some questions and sharing my experience.  If you don't want to trust me thats fine, I can't link anything yet I just made this account.  I don't really feel like the hostility is warranted or productive.  If you don't have an answer or explanation you don't even have to reply you know.  Do you have your own experience with SST?


You’re experience is that of a person eating crayons and trying to shove square blocks into a triangle hole


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> wtf lmao, I'm just asking some questions and sharing my experience.  If you don't want to trust me thats fine, I can't link anything yet I just made this account.  I don't really feel like the hostility is warranted or productive.  If you don't have an answer or explanation you don't even have to reply you know.  Do you have your own experience with SST?


I just know bullshit when I see it. 🧐


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> You guys are a pleasant bunch around here huh lmao



Very pleasant. Thanks for asking.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> it was underdosed primo a while ago and I just ran it at an adjusted dose.  Came back at like 169mg/ml so I just took more volume.



So one thing is sent our under dosed
as a result of lack of testing

Im sure that could NEVER HAPPENED anywhere else.

Stop being naive my friend


----------



## Pajama88 (Sep 6, 2022)

Does anyone have anything productive to say or is this just a waste of time?  I genuinely do want some information lol


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> Does anyone have anything productive to say or is this just a waste of time?  I genuinely do want some information lol


Waste of time. Move along now


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> Does anyone have anything productive to say or is this just a waste of time?  I genuinely do want some information lol



I told you already. Colonial is gone. Blah blah blah.


----------



## Pajama88 (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So one thing is sent our under dosed
> as a result of lack of testing
> 
> Im sure that could NEVER HAPPENED anywhere else.
> ...


what? it happened and I was compensated lol.  I didn't use that source again if it makes you feel better.  But the next batch was tested at an accurate dose by other users.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> You guys are a pleasant bunch around here huh lmao


 Very pleasant
We are all friends
We just are quite direct and dislike bro science and dishonesty.


Pajama88 said:


> Does anyone have anything productive to say or is this just a waste of time?  I genuinely do want some information lol



You were given all yoir answers by me

Read them again

It contains all the information you need amigo

I laid it out quite plainly


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> Does anyone have anything productive to say or is this just a waste of time?  I genuinely do want some information lol


No, we know nothing of SST


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> what? it happened and I was compensated lol.  I didn't use that source again if it makes you feel better.  But the next batch was tested at an accurate dose by other users.



Colonial had shit floating in their vials. Dirty gear is inexcusable.


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

DefCon 5 activated  😏


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Should be quiet in here now.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> DefCon 5 activated



Hey
Im being fun with it
Some light hearted insults with plain old answers and logic.

If he cant pick up an understanding of why we are against them from what ive written... then he just wont understand logic, period


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hey
> Im being fun with it
> Some light hearted insults with plain old answers and logic.
> 
> If he cant pick up an understanding of why we are against them from what ive written... then he just wont understand logic, period


I can reverse it if you guys want me to. He's.... Occupied right now.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> I can reverse it if you guys want me to. He's.... Occupied right now.



Nope. You did the right thing!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> I can reverse it if you guys want me to. He's.... Occupied right now.



Nope all good
TBH i wasnt answering for him
Mostly for the other new guys around.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> So i came to this forum looking up what happened to colonial as their site and forum thread are down.  Saw a few people saying SST is cancer, and if anyone has ever used real steroids they would know what they feel like and its not colonial.  Saw a few people shitting on SST and I've only had good experiences.
> 
> Just trying to check out other forums and hear other peoples experiences, and those are the 3 big ones over at SST, thats all.  My main experience is with colonial and synergy.  Both of which have been good, only scandal I have seen is one batch of primo was underdosed and then recalled and refunded and returned with an accurately dosed batch which was backed up by testing which Synergy covered.  So I am just confused why I saw people say SST is cancer.


Because cats like you come make accounts to shill their labs products


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 6, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> what? it happened and I was compensated lol.  I didn't use that source again if it makes you feel better.  But the next batch was tested at an accurate dose by other users.


Well of course it did


----------



## shackleford (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Because they’re on SST and this isn’t that crap hole.
> 
> Colonial is gone so who cares. Synergy claimed he tested his own raws. That was bullshit. Azteca is overpriced.
> 
> ...


i never thought he was cool.


----------



## Testynutts (Sep 14, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> Does anyone have anything productive to say or is this just a waste of time?  I genuinely do want some information lol


I used Colonial for 3 years. and even had labs done. Total test was similar to the trt clinic I used to go to. But they are gone.


----------



## Kickback (Sep 14, 2022)

You see brother I can’t because I don’t know hate. Hate is of the world, of our flesh.
I only know love and love is found through laying it all at the feet of Jesus and allowing him into your heart


----------



## BigStevie (Sep 14, 2022)

I used colonial. Totally bummed they got busted. Their gear was awesome. 

Google “Washington steroid bust” the pictures show colonial vials. Sucks.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 14, 2022)

Go with Christ, brah..


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 14, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Go with Christ, brah..


Jesus sells gear now? I knew there was a heaven! Thanks Beef!


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 14, 2022)

MSG aka Jesus.  I never thought about his name, and then it just all made sudden sense.  The impossible blends and strengths... only Jesus, the MisterSuperGod, could brew this way.


----------



## race_camsey (Sep 16, 2022)

SST is fine man. I've bought from numerous sources over there and even sent samples to jano for 2 of their sources. Colonial and Armani. I've also had blood work pulled twice using Colonials gear and Tejas and my numbers were great. Theres not a source board out there where everyone shares the same consensus. For every person that vouches for SST theres a person who swears its all scammers or whatever. Same for meso, pro m, etc etc.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 16, 2022)

People think these sources are stupid and don't know that their customers can get a rough estimate on test doses via blood work..and test is cheap so why underdose it anyway. That doesn't mean that their other gear is real or that the test is clean and brewed correctly. 
The other thing is, these website sources will be somewhat fine for a while then all of a sudden exit scam or quality goes down hill fast or they get popped.. You can see it happen over and over again.


----------



## race_camsey (Sep 16, 2022)

Mythos said:


> People think these sources are stupid and don't know that their customers can get a rough estimate on test doses via blood work..and test is cheap so why underdose it anyway. That doesn't mean that their other gear is real or that the test is clean and brewed correctly.
> The other thing is, these website sources will be somewhat fine for a while then all of a sudden exit scam or quality goes down hill fast or they get popped.. You can see it happen over and over again.


True. You have to remember as well that this isn't Amazon. This is the black market. There are no rules. Sucks that it is the way it is but if you're in the US there's nothing you can do about it. We cant just go to CVS and buy what we want over the counter. But personally, SST  has treated me well. Both sources I had tested reimbursed me more than what it costs to get the tests done. That says a lot in my eyes. I recommend everyone test their favorite sources products at least once and just stay with that source. Just my .02.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 16, 2022)

race_camsey said:


> True. You have to remember as well that this isn't Amazon. This is the black market. There are no rules. Sucks that it is the way it is but if you're in the US there's nothing you can do about it. We cant just go to CVS and buy what we want over the counter. But personally, SST  has treated me well. Both sources I had tested reimbursed me more than what it costs to get the tests done. That says a lot in my eyes. I recommend everyone test their favorite sources products at least once and just stay with that source. Just my .02.


This is the black market, but the online boards have changed the game.

this is borderline amazon with plenty of Reviews. Nowadays you can buy from so many sources that are available. but if you want to buy from a poorly made shit source for super cheap. then thats on you.

I honestly dont mind 15% off dosing on some AAS, but Testosterone is one that I demand accurate dosing because I also use it for TRT.


 I honestly would rather BTC another forum member I trust if he sends shit in to get it tested. but I do need to get better at sending shit to Jano.


----------



## loree123 (Sep 17, 2022)

Kickback said:


> You see brother I can’t because I don’t know hate. Hate is of the world, of our flesh.
> I only know love and love is found through laying it all at the feet of Jesus and allowing him into your heart


How hard did Jesus cum inside you?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 17, 2022)

race_camsey said:


> True. You have to remember as well that this isn't Amazon. This is the black market. There are no rules. Sucks that it is the way it is but if you're in the US there's nothing you can do about it. We cant just go to CVS and buy what we want over the counter. But personally, SST  has treated me well. Both sources I had tested reimbursed me more than what it costs to get the tests done. That says a lot in my eyes. I recommend everyone test their favorite sources products at least once and just stay with that source. Just my .02.


If SST is so great, why are you here and why did you make your first two posts today in this thread after joining in February?
You smell like rotten cunt.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 17, 2022)

loree123 said:


> How hard did Jesus cum inside you?


STFU
Jesus hates you
Satan hates you
Everyone hates you


----------



## loree123 (Sep 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> STFU
> Jesus hates you
> Satan hates you
> Everyone hates you


I'm surprising cool with that 😎


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 17, 2022)

loree123 said:


> I'm surprising cool with that 😎


God damn. I'm almost speechless. Good response.


----------



## Testynutts (Sep 17, 2022)

Pajama88 said:


> You guys are a pleasant bunch around here huh lmao


Lol. I used colonial for years. Had labs done on his test twice. Compared to test from trt clinic( expensive) and tested at my new dr. Office. She said my test was too high. Lol. It was only like 3000 . she made me quit and started me on trt 100mg a week. Anyways colonial is busted ( can't post link) tried another there and got ripped off. Just trying to make pj feel better. Lol


----------



## shackleford (Sep 17, 2022)

Synergy has a condescending attitude and provided questionable test results from the future.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 17, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Synergy has a condescending attitude and provided questionable test results from the future.



And lightly alluded to sabotage when his untested Primo came back underdosed.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Tell me you know nothing about pharmacology without telling me you know nothing about Pharmacology


I think the REAL problem here is you spelled pharmacology differently.  That's the true problem here, poor use of capitalization in your grammar.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I think the REAL problem here is you spelled pharmacology differently.  That's the true problem here, poor use of capitalization in your grammar.



" I think the REAL problem here is THAT* you spelled pharmacology differently"

When you try to correct, but can't form a proper sentance while you do it.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 17, 2022)

I remember back, I think shortly after the Reddit ban for SST, Watson Guy and another that loved chess... Checkmate Labs.  Checkmate wasn't around long... seemed to get in and get out pretty quick.  Or maybe he dicked something up irredeemably and changed branding.  Always wondered.  Last I knew WG was still around selling ancillaries (he stopped Serostims iirc), but I haven't gone looking in a while.

Oh and I remember this one guy, I think Dexter.  He was super paranoid and always talked about being watched.  Then one day he just stopped posting.  Always wondered about him, too.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I think the REAL problem here is you spelled pharmacology differently.  That's the true problem here, poor use of capitalization in your grammar.



Someone's a stickler for grammer.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 17, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Someone's a stickler for grammer.



Capitalization isnt grammer.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> " I think the REAL problem here is THAT* you spelled pharmacology differently"
> 
> When you try to correct, but can't form a proper sentance while you do it.


I do that all the time! My autocorrect is fucked and jacks up every attempt I have at a smart ass remark. At least I'm consistent man, it fucks up all the time!  Ask the guys in chat, they'll vouch for me on this. 

I hate my phone.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I do that all the time! My autocorrect is fucked and jacks up every attempt I have at a smart ass remark. At least I'm consistent man, it fucks up all the time!  Ask the guys in chat, they'll vouch for me on this.
> 
> I hate my phone.



Lesson time
That aside
Capitalization is not grammar
Capitalization is not spelling either.

We can all be speling, grammar Nazis, but its low hanging fruit and plebeian in its use.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

Yeah.. actually a "Stickler for detail," Also known as OCD.  How I got the nick name. Literally. It's a damn curse.


MisterSuperGod said:


> Someone's a stickler for grammer.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lesson time
> That aside
> Capitalization is not grammar
> Capitalization is not spelling either.
> ...


Smarty pants


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lesson time
> That aside
> Capitalization is not grammar
> Capitalization is not spelling either.
> ...


Capitalization is destroying America and killing the poor


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Capitalization is destroying America and killing the poor


You damn commie!


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Capitalization is destroying America and killing the poor


So is cursive writing.. a lost art. My kid taught himself.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Capitalization is destroying America and killing the poor



America is 500% worse because of capitalization


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> America is 500% worse because of capitalization


Tax the 500%.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lesson time
> That aside
> Capitalization is not grammar
> Capitalization is not spelling either.
> ...



Oh my god. You just made my life 500x worse. Spelling and proper grammar should be a high priority for us in order to destroy the “dumb meathead” stigma and the “slow, simple, retarded Canadian” stigma.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 17, 2022)

Really just to be safe I always take 500x more gear than I plan on


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Really just to be safe I always take 500x more gear than I plan on


I prefer 1.5k x's the amount.. we're talking grams right?

Edit: by gear I mean DNP


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I prefer 1.5k x's the amount.. we're talking grams right?


Well then just to be sure take 500x that. Nobody ever complained about more gains


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well then just to be sure take 500x that. Nobody ever complained about more gains


Sweet. Between dnp and 500x1.5kx's I should be prime time. I mean if my heart doesn't melt first.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

Btw. I've never considered dnp. Total joke here


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh my god. You just made my life 500x worse. Spelling and proper grammar should be a high priority for us in order to destroy the “dumb meathead” stigma and the “slow, simple, retarded Canadian” stigma.



Capitalization is not grammatical.
Nor is it spelling.
We should know the difference if we are to rise above "Dumb meathead"


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Capitalization is not grammatical.
> Nor is it spelling.
> We should know the difference if we are to rise above "Dumb meathead"


I HaVe No CLue WHAt the FUCk you ARe talking ABOUT SIR!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I HaVe No CLue WHAt the FUCk you ARe talking ABOUT SIR!



This begs the question.
What do we do when someone is dumb and small?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> This begs the question.
> What do we do when someone is dumb and small?


Usually get banned from the forum for 3 days


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> This begs the question.
> What do we do when someone is dumb and small?


I was going to laugh. Then I realized my own imperfections and I challenge you sir.

Just kidding. I have a SHIT TON of work to do, my progress is good, but it's never over.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Usually get banned from the forum for 3 days


 Am I banned already?  God damn it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I was going to laugh. Then I realized my own imperfections and I challenge you sir.
> 
> Just kidding. I have a SHIT TON of work to do, my progress is good, but it's never over.



Dont take it personally
Its all just shit talking and chirping that you wanted.

We are all working towards what we want.
Ronnie Coleman wasnt happy and thought he could get better.
All that matters for any of us is that we are moving forward and learning


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Dont take it personally
> Its all just shit talking and chirping that you wanted.
> 
> We are all working towards what we want.
> ...


Btw. I know we all own our "own sickness" of self perfection brother. I have been kidding this entire time.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Btw. I know we all own our "own sickness" of self perfection brother. I have been kidding this entire time.



Good
Thought you were being a baby and taking some good fun seriously for a moment there.

Back to it

Get fucked


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Dont take it personally
> Its all just shit talking and chirping that you wanted.
> 
> We are all working towards what we want.
> ...


Ronnie still wishes he went for 800 x 4 instead of 2.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 17, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Someone's a stickler for grammer.


No...Bad SuperMisterGod!

Also, grammar.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good
> Thought you were being a baby and taking some good fun seriously for a moment there.
> 
> Back to it
> ...


I will fight you!


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> No...Bad SuperMisterGod!
> 
> Also, grammar.



Stupid English language. We spell shit retarded and not the way it sounds because derp.


----------

